# 13 stone rider, 13.3hh HW Cob???



## holly249 (13 March 2019)

I have owned horses for around 12 years, sent my mare out on loan 4 years ago after falling pregnant with my daughter. Now my daughter is older Iâ€™m wanting to get back in the saddle so have taken on a part loan. Heâ€™s a 13.3 very stocky, very wide cob ridden in a total contact saddle, since having my daughter Iâ€™ve put on 3 stone and am now 13 stones and 5ft tall. My question is will he be comfortable to carry me? Will just be happy hacking and the odd pleasure ride. His owner has no problem with my weight but Iâ€™ve never ridden in a total contact and well I just wanted to see what others think of my weight riding a pony of his height and type?
Thank you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 March 2019)

Spend a month long reining him 1st, or leading out in hand as well as doing the yard chores and you ought to drop a bit off.
I'm not fluffy, but I wouldn't let you get on my stocky 14hh or 13.3 at present.
Is your weight dressed to ride, or nekkid in bathroom? (As you'll be aware, you can easily add half a stone or more by being fully dressed in ridng gear).
Hope you can loose a bit and then enjoy him


----------



## ihatework (13 March 2019)

Thatâ€™s quite a lot of weight to put through what will need to be a fairly small saddle. 

Itâ€™s not something Iâ€™d support


----------



## holly249 (13 March 2019)

Thanks ladies will tell his owner Iâ€™ll be doing minimal riding for a month while I shift a stone or so. Have done slimming world before and managed a stone in 3 weeks so best get on with it again! X


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 March 2019)

Or no saddle, as the Total Contact saddle isn't really a normal 'saddle' it's more of a surcingle.







I have heard good things about them, but I have no experience myself.


----------



## conniegirl (13 March 2019)

ihatework said:



			Thatâ€™s quite a lot of weight to put through what will need to be a fairly small saddle.
		
Click to expand...

not nessecarily. My 13.2hh pony has a 17.5" saddle that has been professionally fitted by a master saddler and then checked by a different one. He had a good strong back and the saddle does not come beyond the last rib.


----------



## conniegirl (13 March 2019)

Faracat said:



			Or no saddle, as the Total Contact saddle isn't really a normal 'saddle' it's more of a surcingle.







I have heard good things about them, but I have no experience myself.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt be happy with the weight and this saddle, there is no way of distributing the weight.


----------



## holly249 (13 March 2019)

My mare that is out on loan is a 14hh welsh d with good bone but no where near as chunky as the one Iâ€™m taking on loan and she carried me at around 11 half stone for miles, jumping courses etc Iâ€™m hoping to get back to this weight x


----------



## The-Bookworm (13 March 2019)

Mine is in a treeless and I wouldn't be concerned about your weight on her because she has carried this before when she's in a fitter condition.
I echo the ground work for a month to get you a bit fitter.

My concern would be the total contact thing because I can't call that a saddle. Too much weight in one stirrup and your going to be sat on the floor. Without a seat there is no support for you, it would feel like you are bareback with stirrups and I don't like those because they do dump you on the floor as tested by my guinea pig friend.


----------



## ester (13 March 2019)

The issue with a heavier riding in the total contact/other set ups with very little structure is that it can be an awful lot of pressure going through the stirrup attachment.


----------



## cauda equina (13 March 2019)

Slimming World sounds a brilliant plan, especially as it's worked for you in the past.
Less weight will be good for the cob, and good for yourself.
Go for it!


----------



## holly249 (13 March 2019)

Thanks everyone very constructive ideas, Iâ€™ve never ridden in a total contact either t be honest Iâ€™d never even heard of it until his owner mentioned it to me but she swear by it, she said she did a 7 mile pleasure ride on him in total contact and she is around 12 and half stones but I obviously want to be as comfortable as possible for him to carry me xx


----------



## silv (13 March 2019)

ester said:



			The issue with a heavier riding in the total contact/other set ups with very little structure is that it can be an awful lot of pressure going through the stirrup attachment.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this, terrible design in my opinion wouldnâ€™t touch one with a barge pole.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 March 2019)

I would have had no issue letting you ride my pony of that sort of size, but you wouldnt have been doing it in a total contact "saddle". I do know someone who has one and loves it but shes very lightweight. Its not like riding bareback, its worse as there is no way of supporting your weight, so its all going to be going into the stirrup attachment, direct onto the ponies back. I'd imagine its going to be blumming uncomfortable as well, esp as you arent riding fit!


----------



## stencilface (14 March 2019)

I have a self imposed limit on myself of 10 stone (naked lol) for my 13h pony, no riding for me for the next couple of weeks until I shift a few pounds I've put on.  Personally I'd be happy riding that size at up to 11.5 stone max, but then I've not seen the pony for the stockiness.

Saddle wise I ride on a kids 15inch T4 synthetic, which is ok, but a bit small!  Next month I am investing in an adults saddle for the pony, probably a 16inch, as that saddle was bought when I thought he would be suitable for kids, which he might be, just not yet.


----------

